# Pipe for Pastures



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

I am looking at how I'll arrange my pastures and prefer to give animals access to fresh water versus ponds. What is generally suggested for running water to buckets in the pasture across large spans of acreage?

I am considering PEX pipe buried below the frost line, as it seems like it is somewhat more flexible than PVC (ha!) which has always been a disaster, in my experience, especially during winter.

Was thinking of buried PEX run to metal pipe/spigots for troughs in each of my rotationally-grazed pastures. I don't like the notion of pulling garden hose all over my farm. Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

How deep is your frost line?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Pex is a good choice if its in your price range. Much easier to repair if needed than PVC. 

It’s easily available with a protective sleeve from the factory. Also keep in mind that pex can be ran through place Polly pipe or pvc to help protect it. Damage from rocks and rodents can be a issue, same as with some other materials. 

Polly pipe also works well, economical and is available in a variety of thickness, sizes, long lengths and connection types. Stainless steel bands, compression, or melted (welded) together.


----------



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

Frost line depth is one of the questions I'm working to answer. Based on a quick internet search 2-3 feet depth should be okay but I'm working to confirm.

Appreciate the answer and info on poly pipe. Will have a look at that as well.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

WoW 2-3 feet is pretty deep. I've seen where you can use a single shank subsoiler to pull tubing underground but I think that'd max out around 1-1.5 ft. Good luck.


----------



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

I think anything deeper than about 20" is probably unlikely and the 2-3' estimate was tossed out there by my realtor. I'm guessing they'd run a trench tool near the fenceline to bury PEX at an appropriate depth.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Frost line depth? Contact your County Ag. Extension Office


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Three feet? Yes, contact your local ag/co op.
What you can get away with in Georgia won't last in Minnesota.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd look at ways to connect the pastures to central watering and feeding and shelter locations if at all possible. That will save on plumbing and material costs.


----------



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd look at ways to connect the pastures to central watering and feeding and shelter locations if at all possible. That will save on plumbing and material costs.


Yes, though I am concerned about the animals making well-worn paths on their hayfield.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Put in tire drinkers.....water year round and if installed right they wont freeze.....in most places...


----------



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

bobp said:


> Put in tire drinkers.....water year round and if installed right they wont freeze.....in most places...


Innnteresting.... Thank you. Still will have to deal with cattle make the area around the trough muddy...not good for pasture I want to preserve...but an interesting use of old, large tires.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would go with poly pipe. If you are going to use it in winter I would bury it below the frost line.

How far do you need to pump the water? To control the mud just put down a layer of rock.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't know where you live, but our frostline is 4-5 feet.
Most water goes 5 ft just to be safe.
The poly pipe that comes in rolls is the way to go I think.
How many head are you watering?


----------



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

Water needs to be pumped maybe 1/8 mile to 1/4 mile. 12 head of cattle or so, year round.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You still haven't provided the most essential information. Where?

Also, cattle will make worn paths NO MATTER what you do. It's normal cattle behavior. Doesn't matter if they have 50 acres or 500.

They will also make a mess at the water trough. Just a fact of life.


----------



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You still haven't provided the most essential information. Where?
> 
> Also, cattle will make worn paths NO MATTER what you do. It's normal cattle behavior. Doesn't matter if they have 50 acres or 500.
> 
> They will also make a mess at the water trough. Just a fact of life.


Doh! Southern Missouri. Closed the end of August. ;-) Watering 13-14 cow/calf pairs.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

No less than three feet, four would be better. That trenching machine won't care if it is digging three or four feet.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You can slow down concentrated compaction by using both hydrant and a hose
Place your hydrants in the field just like you had intended.
Be sure to build a cattle cage around it to keep the cattle from rubbing it down .
Then take your water trough slightly less distance away than a good hundred foot hose
Periodically let the cattle drink it close to empty and then empty it out and move it halfway as far as you can away
Next time bring it back close to but not exactly where it was to start with , the time after that put it just beyond where the second time was etc.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I have about 7,000' of poly buried 3 feet with quick connects every 200', and 6 Richie 4 hole freeze proof water stations.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Those freeze proof water stations may be one of the greatest inventions for stockmen ever !


----------



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

I greatly appreciate the replies! Thanks, all!


----------

